# Special Needs Animals



## Fyrefox (Jul 25, 2019)

Does anyone have a special needs animal requiring meds for the rest of their life?  I have a diabetic cat requiring insulin injections twice daily.  I've become quite adept at giving the injections, but spend much more on the insulin and syringes than I do on my own medications.  Talk about your special needs animals here, and how you cope with their challenges!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2019)

@Fyrefox The funniest story my son told me is when he had to get a urine sample from his little chihuahua for the vet...He used a bubble wrap from a light bulb package and slid it under the dog when she went outside!!


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 25, 2019)

I've also done this, quickly sliding plastic under a female dog when the vet required a urine sample!  It was a strange and uncomfortable feeling, and I swear that the dog also gave me a peculiar look...


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2019)

Fyrefox said:


> I've also done this, quickly sliding plastic under a female dog when the vet required a urine sample!  It was a strange and uncomfortable feeling, and I swear that the dog also gave me a peculiar look...



I used to use one of those disposable aluminum pie plate things.  And yes, the dog always gave me a VERY strange look!


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jul 29, 2019)

We have a cat shelter, and have nothing but special needs cats; if they can’t be adopted, we hug ‘em and keep ‘em.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2019)

Almost all our rescues come with medical issues. But, we love them all and I consider it money well spent.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 29, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Almost all our rescues come with medical issues. But, we love them all and I consider it money well spent.


That should have a WARNING some may find the pic disturbing.


----------

